# There's a New Rifle in the House



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My mom has apparently gone insane (purely because she seems almost paniced in her gun buying for SASS lately) and is only one gun away from meeting her SASS needs. She went out today and bought a Marlin 1894c in 357 mag. I can't get it from her to take a picture just yet, but very soon. She did, however, return my K31 because of this and I am happy for that.  (she was using it to practice lifting and strengthen her arms, she won't shoot it) 

In other good news, she has decided to create a safe. She'll be turning a little used closet into a small safe, and my guns are welcome to live there, too. Banner day! :smt023


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations. Your Mom buying more guns is a good thing. See if you can pool your money together and buy a real safe for your guns. It is money well spent.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. That Marlin is a nice gun. I have looked at them before.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Great little gun! After my deployment, I plan to pick one up myself, though in .44 Mag. I am sure she'll enjoy it a great deal.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Marlin's are sweet rifles. I hope she enjoys it. 
Getting a real gunsafe would be a good investment if ya'll keep stocking up on guns.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm in the process of trying to talk them into a real safe. One major hurdle is dad - imagine that. This time it is the whole bolting it down thing. 

And we appear to be losing a gun now, too. Mom has decided to sell her first gun, the Winchester 67A. I'm sorry to see it go, personally, I have never sold a gun and this one isn't mine, but it is such a sweet rifle. However, I met a man today who is a self proclaimed horder of Winchesters and Colts and he gave me his card with some real interest in the rifle. I know mom said she'd take a good offer on the gun, so I gave her his card. If he makes a good enough offer the Winchest will be leaving us.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

1st off, congrats on sass firearms. I never had the Marlin,but had a Winchester 94 in 357mag (nice shooting rifle)and still own a Rossi 92 in 45colt.I just love those big fat 45rounds.Now save up and get that safe and go shootin' J.R.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great rifle Mom got there. If I was still buying them that would be the top of the list. Good luck to Mom in SASS.


----------

